# Alex Duetto IV Plus Review?



## DubSpro (Dec 3, 2017)

Does anyone know if DavecUK is going to do one of his usual in-depth reviews for the latest Alex Duetto?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

We should just bring it to his attention.

@DavecUK has been on here a bit lately


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not answering for him, but I doubt it very much.........


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Not answering for him, but I doubt it very much.........


I have been asked to do one, but have tried to kick it into the long grass a little bit. It's a huge amount of work for little money (review, updated user guide etc..) and I have been busy with other things. The biggest problem is it's nothing really new and, it's not a particularly interesting review to do. The dual boiler segment is very well served and it's liable to be fine, probably with added on cost.

The Lelit was different, it was interesting and there is also another prototypish pressure profile type machine to come from that company which I am *very* interested in looking at, hopefully I will get something in the new year. However, I must go downstairs soon and examine another box that just arrived....with something newish in it.


----------



## devenm96 (Mar 16, 2019)

Does anyone know how often Izzo updates their machines. Correct me if I'm wrong the latest Duetto IV Plus came out in 2017?

Is there a new version due soon because I was planning to get one. I'm relatively new so don't want to see a newer version come out within a year of my purchase.


----------

